# Good News - Thread



## Gardenlover (May 20, 2020)

I'd like to bounce the ball back on the other side of the court, the good news side of the court if you will.

A few days ago we heard a bunch of commotion coming from down the street, I tore open the shutters and threw open the sash and what to our wondering eyes should appear?

A line of cars, trucks, motorcycles and even a bicycle, slowly winding their way up the street towards our house - Lights flashing, horns honking, rolling thunder and even one small bicycle bell ding ding dinging. The wife and I sprang from our La-Z-boys and leapt (okay maybe it was crept) to the driveway to get a better look. It was a birthday parade for my wife. The vehicles were decorated with streamers, balloons, home made posters and a couple colorful pinwheels on the bicycle, all to wish her a very happy birthday. Tasty candies, colorful beads and happy birthday wishes flew through the air, bouncing around her with nary a care.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dance around the Maypole with us and celebrate life's good and wondrous things.  Tickle our fancies and brighten our days, share your good news and stories of joy.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 20, 2020)

My good news is that I was able to reset my amazon password, sorry no parade for that.


----------



## Furryanimal (May 20, 2020)

My shopping was delivered three hours early...now how do I avoid eating all the cornettos?


----------



## Becky1951 (May 20, 2020)

Furryanimal said:


> My shopping was delivered three hours early...now how do I avoid eating all the cornettos?


By sharing them with all of us?


----------



## Kaila (May 20, 2020)

That's great fun to imagine that scene, @Gardenlover  !  

Mine was seeing a beautiful, bright red, male cardinal, feeding from a dish of seeds.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 19, 2021)

<Wow!> Seems like there's not been any good news since May of 2020. I also see that there wasn't much then either. I was going to start such a topic but I thought I'd see if one was already here and by golly, here I am! I like to smile more than I like to frown and since I've got that choice, I hope that more of you will share good news stories that will help me to smile more often.

Here's one from me - *After Collecting Over 8000 Titles, Woman Fulfills Dream of Opening a Bookstore While Recovering From Diagnosis*


----------



## feywon (Aug 19, 2021)

Chris P Bacon said:


> <Wow!> Seems like there's not been any good news since May of 2020. I also see that there wasn't much then either. I was going to start such a topic but I thought I'd see if one was already here and by golly, here I am! I like to smile more than I like to frown and since I've got that choice, I hope that more of you will share good news stories that will help me to smile more often.
> 
> Here's one from me - *After Collecting Over 8000 Titles, Woman Fulfills Dream of Opening a Bookstore While Recovering From Diagnosis*


Thank you for posting link to that article.
Glad you posted on this thread else i might not have found it now. Describe myself as a pragmatic optimist, optimistic realist. When i can i look for and share 'good news'. Have added GNN to the other two 'good news' subscriptions for my inbox. 
One of the reasons i retired to a rural place was i knew that if i lived in the country i could stumble across things to smile about every day besides just 'Hey, i woke up!'  But the way the world's been going i need some extra doses of my self-prescribed remedy---the things that are right with the world, humanity.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 19, 2021)

Thanks for your kind words and for considering sharing good news of your own. I try my best to "do the right thing" but no matter how right some things may seem to me, someone is going to see only the wrong of them for themselves. So searching seemed like the right thing to do and an added benefit is that it moves the topic up above all the "not so good news" of which there seems to be plenty. Thanks again, your messages are even more good news for me!


----------



## Kaila (Aug 19, 2021)

My Thanks to both of you, 

for bringing this thread back up to notice it!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 19, 2021)

You're never too old to dream but how about if you could control what dreams you have! Well, maybe you can! Lucid dreaming is something that would seem to be good news, once you get the hang of it, I'd think. You could visit places you'd only imagined going before or do things that you had never thought were possible, all while you were asleep and dreaming. If you'd like to know more, or maybe read about it before taking your next nap, here is a link that might help you on the journey! *ARTICLE






*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 19, 2021)

See this?

It's up to *you* not to swallow it and to me, that's GOOD NEWS!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## Furryanimal (Aug 19, 2021)

very good news...furry is smiling broadly


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 19, 2021)

Chris P Bacon said:


> <Wow!> Seems like there's not been any good news since May of 2020. I also see that there wasn't much then either. I was going to start such a topic but I thought I'd see if one was already here and by golly, here I am! I like to smile more than I like to frown and since I've got that choice, I hope that more of you will share good news stories that will help me to smile more often.
> 
> Here's one from me - *After Collecting Over 8000 Titles, Woman Fulfills Dream of Opening a Bookstore While Recovering From Diagnosis*


Chris I notice that "good news" threads don't get as much of a response as other types of threads. Yet people complain because the media reports so much bad news. Well....maybe they've gotten better responses to bad news than the good. So I thank you to for reviving this thread. 
My good news is that we thought due to certain circumstances, that my granddaughter wasn't going to be able to start college this semester but she *will*! She'll take her classes via Zoom for the fall semester and live on campus (God willing) starting in the Spring.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 19, 2021)

That really is GOOD NEWS, Ms Diva and I thank you as well. Both for sharing and for such kind words as you've said. I quite agree that a lot of people love to complain but I have no clue as to why that may be either. Then given the opportunity to be kind or nice or even to just be civil, they still choose to be at one another's throats. I wish wonderful things yet to come for your granddaughter and for you as well! Thanks again!


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 19, 2021)

Good News!​
The Department of Education just approved $5.8 billion of student debt relief for over 300,000 borrowers with disabilities.​

https://www.cnbc.com/2021/08/19/the...l-cancel-5point8-billion-in-student-debt.html


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 19, 2021)

Good news for us guys!


PamfromTx said:


> Good News!​
> The Department of Education just approved $5.8 billion of student debt relief for over 300,000 borrowers with disabilities.​
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2021/08/19/the...l-cancel-5point8-billion-in-student-debt.html


I could only use one emoji but I love it and that definitely qualifies as GOOD NEWS for me!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 19, 2021)

Good news for us men. I hope I'm not offending anyone but we're all adults here (supposedly so) and this article speaks of  a normal bodily function that men have or can maybe improve upon, once they have the knowledge. I'll post the link and you can decide for yourselves if you want to read the article or, if you're a man, avail yourself of the information provided. Here it is -

From Harvard University -
Study: Ejaculation and prostate health strongly linked​(Find more at - https://www.optimistdaily.com)


----------



## Gaer (Aug 19, 2021)

Gardenlover, That is SO AWESOME!  Happy Birthday to your wife!  Yipee!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 19, 2021)

Chris P Bacon said:


> That really is GOOD NEWS, Ms Diva and I thank you as well. Both for sharing and for such kind words as you've said. I quite agree that a lot of people love to complain but I have no clue as to why that may be either. Then given the opportunity to be kind or nice or even to just be civil, they still choose to be at one another's throats. I wish wonderful things yet to come for your granddaughter and for you as well! Thanks again!


Thank you so much kind sir! I wish the same for you and yours.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 19, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Gardenlover, That is SO AWESOME!  Happy Birthday to your wife!  Yipee!


That's a wonderful wish that you sent, Gaer but Gardelover's post was made back in May. Still, it's the thought that matters and wishing well to someone is always GOOD NEWS!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 19, 2021)

Happy birthday to you, whomever you are, reading this now. 

Oh but it's not your birthday today? It's next week? Or maybe it was last week?

No matter! I've got GOOD NEWS to share and that is that it's somebody's birthday today! And I hope they and all of us, will celebrate many more birthdays in our years to come. There is though a little bad news that goes along with birthdays though. Sad but true, studies have shown that the more birthdays one has, the older they get! We aren't here though for a long time so lets have a good time while we are! Someday someone will read this and it actually will be their birthday. I wish I could see the look on their face when THAT happens!

One more thing, I apologize for missing every single birthday that you have had so far but I promise to try and either be there for or acknowledge more of them from here on out. But you too, you've missed EVERY birthday that I've had so far so please, no hard feelings okay? Yes, this was a silly thing to do, maybe, but it made me feel nice and I enjoy _that_ feeling so that's the GOOD NEWS! If no one has told you today, that they love you ... Hang in there, the day's not over yet! Even MORE GOOD NEWS!


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 19, 2021)

My new computer came today!

Bad news is now I am trying to set it up.


----------



## Gaer (Aug 19, 2021)

Chris P Bacon said:


> That's a wonderful wish that you sent, Gaer but Gardelover's post was made back in May. Still, it's the thought that matters and wishing well to someone is always GOOD NEWS!


Oh!  Sorry!


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 19, 2021)

Found a large box of chocolates on the front patio yesterday, it was from a neighbour I have never met, who wrote
''Dear Neighbour, here is just a little something to help you get through lockdown.  Thinking of you.'


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 19, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> My new computer came today!
> 
> Bad news is now I am trying to set it up.


A new computer is a nice thing to get. If there's anything I can do to help, I'd be happy to do what I can. But if you have it under control, good on ya! Good luck, have fun.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 19, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> Found a large box of chocolates on the front patio yesterday, it was from a neighbour I have never met, who wrote
> ''Dear Neighbour, here is just a little something to help you get through lockdown.  Thinking of you.'


Found chocolates from a never met neighbor? What's going on in the world? A new pandemic but one of kindness? We can only hope for such good luck. Either way though, to me that certainly qualifies as GOOD NEWS! I'm happy for you and I hope that such a kind gesture might spawn even more kind gestures in the future! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Shero (Aug 19, 2021)

Nice thread!
----------
They don’t publish
the good news.
The good news is published
by us.
We have a special edition every moment,
and we need you to read it.
The good news is that you are alive,
and the linden tree is still there,
standing firm in the harsh Winter.
The good news is that you have wonderful eyes
to touch the blue sky.
The good news is that your child is there before you,
and your arms are available:
hugging is possible.
They only print what is wrong.
Look at each of our special editions.
We always offer the things that are not wrong.
We want you to benefit from them
and help protect them.
The dandelion is there by the sidewalk,
smiling its wondrous smile,
singing the song of eternity.
Listen! You have ears that can hear it.
Bow your head.
Listen to it.
Leave behind the world of sorrow
and preoccupation
and get free.
The latest good news
is that you can do it.

– Thich Nhat Hanh


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 19, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Oh!  Sorry!


No worries, I just thought that you might want to know. You did nothing wrong. In fact you did something nice, very nice indeed! You reached out to show that you cared about someone and you didn't seem to mind that all of us could see that you'd done so. Caring about people, to me, is always GOOD NEWS!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 19, 2021)

Shero said:


> Nice thread!
> ----------
> They don’t publish
> the good news.
> ...


Wow! I know that you’ll never believe this but all those things, well most of them anyway, I was thinking about today. And then, by some curious happenstance, you sent them dushuised as that beautiful poem! That’s not only good new but EXTREMELY GOOD NEWS! Thanks so much for reading my mind!


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 19, 2021)

Chris P Bacon said:


> Good news for us men. I hope I'm not offending anyone but we're all adults here (supposedly so) and this article speaks of a normal bodily function that men have or can maybe improve upon


*21 TIMES A MONTH????!!!*



I've got some catching up to do


Be right back


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 19, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> *21 TIMES A MONTH????!!!*
> View attachment 179477
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary! You never fail to make me laugh and becaus I like to laugh so much, you sir are always GOOD NEWS to me! Thanks again!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 20, 2021)

Good news! It’s the weekend again! 
Better news, you’re likely retired so
The weekend can begin any day you like!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 20, 2021)

Only 126 more days until Christmas! Yea!​




*Countdown here*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 20, 2021)

*GOOD NEWS!*





YOU HAVE A CHOICE, CHOOSE WISELY!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Aug 20, 2021)

Good news for me; I made it past the automated phone system and spoke to a real live person at my bank.  Hoooooraaaay.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 20, 2021)

Lifeguard dogs successfully rescue 14 struggling swimmers in Italy​*ARTICLE*


----------



## Tom 86 (Aug 20, 2021)

The good news is* I made it to 86 years young. *


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 20, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


> The good news is* I made it to 86 years young. *


----------



## Pecos (Aug 20, 2021)

I think that I have finally waded through all the paperwork to get my wife's car repaired following the rear end collision yesterday from a 1938 Studebaker. I wish I knew how the extremely likeable owner of that vintage car is doing.


----------



## Shero (Aug 20, 2021)

Chris P Bacon said:


> Wow! I know that you’ll never believe this but all those things, well most of them anyway, I was thinking about today. And then, by some curious happenstance, you sent them dushuised as that beautiful poem! That’s not only good new but EXTREMELY GOOD NEWS! Thanks so much for reading my mind!


I do believe! How sweet we had the same positive thought at the same time


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 20, 2021)

*Grandma celebrates birthday 106*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 21, 2021)

*Dog Missing for Weeks Wanders Into Walmart and Finds Owner Working at the Register*

*



*


----------



## Verisure (Aug 21, 2021)

Gardenlover said:


> I'd like to bounce the ball back on the other side of the court, the good news side of the court if you will.
> 
> A few days ago we heard a bunch of commotion coming from down the street, I tore open the shutters and threw open the sash and what to our wondering eyes should appear?
> 
> ...


*"On Cars, on Trucks, on Motos and Bikes
On Streamers, Balloons, on Pinwheels and Yikes!
To the top of the street, and straight to your wife*
_*Congrats say we all to your best friend in life!"*_


----------



## grahamg (Aug 21, 2021)

I found something yesterday I thought I'd thrown away, and was gone for ever, and very often that can be a kind of good news can't it, (though in this case its nuanced as I'll relate to you below).

Twenty years ago, whilst reading a book about self help etc., written by John Cleese's then wife, a well known psychologist in her own right, (John Cleese of "Monty Python", and "Faulty Towers" fame, amongst other things).

In her book she included a questionnaire asking questions about the readers mother, (questions the readers might wish to consider about their mothers I mean). I sent this questionnaire to my brother who had moved with his family to France the year before, and whose relationship with our mum had become more awkward than usual, (if I can put it that way about dear old mum!).

My brothers responses were rattled off I guess, without too much thought, but as to what he thought of our mother he said she was "Potty", (or "Dotty"), and to the question of what our mum might think of him he said she'd say he was "arrogant", (not wrong there mum, if that was your thought, he is a "cocky b*gger"!).

The "nuanced" bit of my brothers response was he included a letter, telling me what he thought of me. Essentially he was telling me off for my latest outpourings about a broken heart, concerning a woman living in the south of England, (that's a wide enough description of the location to be sure she'll never know who I'm speaking of hey!).

So twenty years on I'm still on my own, haven't found the "good woman" he advised me to look for unfortunately, but the "good news", to end on a positive note, is I do feel older and wiser, (not to mention I probably couldn't put up with whatever my brother thinks is a "good woman", so that's a kind of positive, my ignoring his advice!).


----------



## Verisure (Aug 22, 2021)

Chris P Bacon said:


> Good news! It’s the weekend again!
> Better news, you’re likely retired so
> The weekend can begin any day you like!


What is that rainbow thing coming out of his mouth?


----------



## Verisure (Aug 22, 2021)

grahamg said:


> .............  my brothers response was he included a letter, telling me what he thought of me. Essentially he was telling me off for my latest outpourings about a broken heart, concerning a woman living in the south of England, (that's a wide enough description of the location to be sure she'll never know who I'm speaking of hey!).


There were that many of them in the south, hey?


grahamg said:


> So twenty years on I'm still on my own, haven't found the "good woman" he advised me to look for unfortunately, but the "good news", to end on a positive note, is I do feel older and wiser, (not to mention I probably couldn't put up with whatever my brother thinks is a "good woman", so that's a kind of positive, my ignoring his advice!).


One never "finds a good woman". She finds you. I trust you'll see the point I'm making.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 22, 2021)

Verisure said:


> What is that rainbow thing coming out of his mouth?


@Verisure It’s a party horn, a noisemaker. It looks as though the rainbow may be suggestive of a happy noise? Minions aren’t real creatures. They’re computer generated images so it could be anything, I guess but it looks like a noisemaker to me and that’s GOOD NEWS, or so I think! In fact, I’m _*very sure*_ that’s what it is.


----------



## Verisure (Aug 22, 2021)

Chris P Bacon said:


> @Verisure It’s a party horn, a noisemaker. It looks as though the rainbow may be suggestive of a happy noise? Minions aren’t real creatures. They’re computer generated images so it could be anything, I guess but it looks like a noisemaker to me and that’s GOOD NEWS, or so I think! In fact, I’m _*very sure*_ that’s what it is.


I'm not *sosure*. We are getting rainbows forced upon us every time we take a walk or look out of the window. I would prefer to see my national flag more often than the rainbow. I wonder what foreigners think when they come to visit?


----------



## katlupe (Aug 22, 2021)

My good news is that yesterday I figured out how to add contacts and change the ringtone in my new telephone. Now to figure out how to change the ringtones for each contact or at least the important ones.


----------



## horseless carriage (Aug 22, 2021)

grahamg said:


> So twenty years on I'm still on my own, haven't found the "good woman."


"A hard man is good to find."
Mae West.


----------



## Verisure (Aug 22, 2021)

katlupe said:


> My good news is that yesterday I figured out how to add contacts and change the ringtone in my new telephone.


Teach me, teach me!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 22, 2021)

Verisure said:


> I'm not *sosure*. We are getting rainbows forced upon us every time we take a walk or look out of the window. I would prefer to see my national flag more often than the rainbow. I wonder what foreigners think when they come to visit?


Well, if you’re referring to rainbow flags, I’d hope they see that as we are a group of very gay or happy people because, after all, inst one of the original meanings of gay, happy? I think so and for me, that’s GOOD NEWS! 

side note here - I was in Ecuador recently and one of their presidential candidates, Yalu Pérez, used rainbow flags as a BIG part of his campaign. So I guess that seeing a rainbow might mean different things to different people. I’ve visited Thailand too and other than here in the states, that’s the only place that I’ve seen national flags displayed so ubiquitously. Pride in ones country would seem to be GOOD NEWS I think, unless it was a ploy to make any group feel unwelcome. Verisure, let your freak flag fly, or maybe you have already!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 22, 2021)

katlupe said:


> My good news is that yesterday I figured out how to add contacts and change the ringtone in my new telephone. Now to figure out how to change the ringtones for each contact or at least the important ones.


@katlupe @Verisure I don’t know if you have an android or an IOS phone but  *these instructions* may help. Katlupe, having individual ring tones sounds like a good and a fun idea! And from looking at your signature, the purple Katlupe, I bet you’re GOOD NEWS all by yourself! Keep on smiling, it looks good on you and that’s GOOD NEWS!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 22, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> "A hard man is good to find."
> Mae West.


“And sarcastic men are easy to find. They hide behind what they think are clever names on the internet. North America seems to have more of them than anyplace else in the world. Maybe they need a flag of their own to fly.”

- Joe Average


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 22, 2021)

Boy Raises $700,000 For Hospice By Camping Out For 500 Nights After Dying Man Gives Him a Tent​


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 22, 2021)

Verisure said:


> I have a design for a hetero flag but don't think it will be approved.


Well that’s not such good news then, is it? And since this is the good news forum, I think you might want to find some other forum where your “hetero flag” might be more appreciated. Just out of curiously, why do you feel there’s a need for a special hetero flag?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 22, 2021)

@Alligatorob  Congratulations on getting your new computer. I hope you've gotten it all set up now. If not, use YouTube "university" I'm sure someone has posted instructions on how to do so. If not, I'd be surprised.
@mellowyellow  What a nice thing for your neighbor to do! Enjoy.
@Gaer  I agree with what @Chris P Bacon replied to you.


----------



## feywon (Aug 22, 2021)

Chris P Bacon said:


> You're never too old to dream but how about if you could control what dreams you have! Well, maybe you can! Lucid dreaming is something that would seem to be good news, once you get the hang of it, I'd think. You could visit places you'd only imagined going before or do things that you had never thought were possible, all while you were asleep and dreaming. If you'd like to know more, or maybe read about it before taking your next nap, here is a link that might help you on the journey! *ARTICLE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Except for the months when sleep apnea got severe (had migraines as well as weird pinpoint pains around my scalp) i have had very active dream life since childhood, often felt like whole other lives going on in dreamland.  Once on  Oxygen and then CPAP they returned to former frequency, variety.   When i learned to meditate one of the first things i did was apply some filters:  Basically if it's not an important message from my sub or higher consciousness or FUN i don't want to remember it.

Actually have had lucid dreams most of my life. Didn't know what they were called till i was in teens or 20s and read about them.  At some point between 2012 and now i read a Psychology Today article where a researcher talked about how some studies have shown Lucid Dreams can be useful tools.  They found many people who commonly have them have fewer fears, particularly irrational ones,  than most people.  They suspect this is because we often face our fears in those dreams, find 'solutions', defenses, and gain a sense of  'mastery' over our lives--that no matter how 'crazy' life may get, we will find ways to get thru the tough stuff.


----------



## grahamg (Aug 22, 2021)

Verisure said:


> There were that many of them in the south, hey?
> 
> One never "finds a good woman". She finds you. I trust you'll see the point I'm making.


"Entrapment you're suggesting"???  

(Yep, plenty of very nice ladies in the South of England, (maybe somewhere between ten or twenty million I'd guess  ).


----------



## grahamg (Aug 22, 2021)

horseless carriage said:
"A hard man is good to find."
Mae West.


Chris P Bacon said:


> “And sarcastic men are easy to find. They hide behind what they think are clever names on the internet. North America seems to have more of them than anyplace else in the world. Maybe they need a flag of their own to fly.”
> - Joe Average


Good line though hey!


----------



## Verisure (Aug 22, 2021)

grahamg said:


> "Entrapment you're suggesting"???


No. I am thinking that it is a  waste of time trying to find a good woman because it seems the ones we think of as "good" usually consider themselves "too good". The one who finds you is probably the one you can trust.


----------



## charry (Aug 22, 2021)

Chris P Bacon said:


> Happy birthday to you, whomever you are, reading this now.
> 
> Oh but it's not your birthday today? It's next week? Or maybe it was last week?
> 
> ...


 Thankyou Chris.....my birthday was on the glorious 12th........
I’m now a fully paid up old Fart......( Pensioner)


----------



## grahamg (Aug 22, 2021)

Verisure said:


> No. I am thinking that it is a  waste of time trying to find a good woman because it seems the ones we think of as "good" usually consider themselves "too good". The one who finds you is probably the one you can trust.


With you!!!!  

"And as I may have said before", I am probably attracted to those fine ladies who have a bit of devil in them, then wonder when I discover they've too much!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Aug 23, 2021)

The good news is that it is Monday and I have always loved Monday.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 23, 2021)

https://www.today.com/parents/pandemic-brings-toddler-99-year-old-neighbor-together-t226119


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 23, 2021)

The FDA has approved the Pfizer vaccine. Maybe some people who expressed hesitancy to be vaccinated because there had been no such approval before will now get vaccinated so we can get this pandemic under control. And to me, that is *GOOD NEWS*!

*More info here*


----------



## Verisure (Aug 23, 2021)

katlupe said:


> The good news is that it is Monday and I have always loved Monday.


----------



## Verisure (Aug 23, 2021)

My good news for today is that I've had this Economic Impact Check lying on my desk for 4 months now with an expiration date of one year. I was told by my bank that foreign checks can neither be cashed nor deposited into my account. On Friday I was told by someone that another bank does accept them. I spoke with that bank today and it's true so I have begun transferring my money to that bank instead.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 23, 2021)

katlupe said:


> The good news is that it is Monday and I have always loved Monday.


@katlupe For me, the *good news* is that you have a positive attitude and that increases my own positivity! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 23, 2021)

I don't know about anyone else but today on here, it just seemed like there has been a lot more harmony and tranquility. Maybe it's just my judicious usage of the ignore button but it honestly does seem that today was the most peaceful one that I've ever had the pleasure to have been a part of. Thanks to everyone for making it possible! That it happened for me, well, you know that that's for sure, GOOD NEWS!


----------



## Shero (Aug 23, 2021)

Chris P Bacon said:


> I don't know about anyone else but today on here, it just seemed like there has been a lot more harmony and tranquility. Maybe it's just my judicious usage of the ignore button but it honestly does seem that today was the most peaceful one that I've ever had the pleasure to have been a part of. Thanks to everyone for making it possible! That it happened for me, well, you know that that's for sure, GOOD NEWS!


Peace and tranquillity is always Good News


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 23, 2021)

Good news is my grandson's wife is going into hospital today to be induced, ready for the arrival of their baby girl.  They must both present a negative covid test certificate on arrival at the hospital and he's very relieved to be allowed to stay for the whole thing, after being told he might not be allowed in at all.  Delta variant now spreading rapidly across Sydney at the moment with infection numbers growing every day.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 23, 2021)

@mellowyellow Congratulations, that's good news for sure! Things will be okay, I'm thinking. They've gone very well for the nearly 8 billion of us that are already here on the earth together, so far. Good for you and thanks for sharing such good news!


----------



## Gaer (Aug 23, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> *21 TIMES A MONTH????!!!*
> View attachment 179477
> 
> 
> ...


Poor Gary is going to need a splint!


----------



## Verisure (Aug 23, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> Good news is my grandson's wife is going into hospital today to be induced, ready for the arrival of their baby girl.  They must both present a negative covid test certificate on arrival at the hospital and he's very relieved to be allowed to stay for the whole thing, after being told he might not be allowed in at all.  Delta variant now spreading rapidly across Sydney at the moment with infection numbers growing every day.


At 74 I can remember very well my sterile, non-presence at the birth of my first 3 children. Things have changed a lot since then. At 60 (no sniggering, please) I was there to witness the birth of my fourth and last child, the pain my wife went through (not an easy birth I can tell you), and to ritualistically cut the umbilical cord. The insight afforded me will remain in my heart forever. Kudos to your grandson!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 23, 2021)

Steelworkers Union is Helping Turn Massive Abandoned Steel Mill into Producer of Wind Turbines​Once the largest steel mill in the world, the Sparrows Point shipyard in Maryland will provide new jobs in Baltimore as a manufacturer of wind turbine parts.

*ALSO*: Retired Wind Turbine Blades Get Turned into Bridges and Reinforced Concrete

More....
https://www.goodnewsnetwork.org/former-sparrows-point-steel-mill-to-make-wind-turbines/


----------



## grahamg (Aug 23, 2021)

Chris P Bacon said:


> I don't know about anyone else but today on here, it just seemed like there has been a lot more harmony and tranquility. Maybe it's just my judicious usage of the ignore button but it honestly does seem that today was the most peaceful one that I've ever had the pleasure to have been a part of. Thanks to everyone for making it possible! That it happened for me, well, you know that that's for sure, GOOD NEWS!


You could be right,.....,
(there's an "ignore button" you say?).


----------



## jerry old (Aug 23, 2021)

Okay, one more time-why put someone on ignore(?) if you think they are an idiot, okay....but even idiots have some good info on occasion.
I don't really give a damn, do as you willllllllllllllllllll
It just seems silly to me.

Go on, put me on ignore-punishes me because you think i'm  a dipstick


----------



## Verisure (Aug 23, 2021)

jerry old said:


> Okay, one more time-why put someone on ignore(?) if you think they are an idiot, okay....but even idiots have some good info.
> I don't really give a damn, do as you willllllllllllllllllll
> It just seems silly to me.
> 
> Go on, put me on ignore-punishes me because you think i'm  a dipstick


Never mind general or intermittent idiots, fundamental disagreements, and dipsticks. The *GOOD NEWS* is that you can put an antagonist on ignore. I just added one yesterday from this forum and it works very well, even stopping them from PM-ing you. I also have a relative who had the audacity to tell me that blocking him from my Facebook, e-mail, and telephone effectively punished the both of us. How does he figure that? Ignoring when necessary is *GOOD NEWS*!


----------



## grahamg (Aug 23, 2021)

jerry old said:


> Okay, one more time-why put someone on ignore(?) if you think they are an idiot, okay....but even idiots have some good info on occasion.
> I don't really give a damn, do as you willllllllllllllllllll
> It just seems silly to me.
> Go on, put me on ignore-punishes me because you think i'm  a dipstick


I agree, and therefore my inability to find said "ignore button" isn't worrying me too much, (I'd guess there must be some occasions when one might need one though, ****** harassment maybe, but "no ones ever tried this on me", so I can't be certain!!! . ).


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 24, 2021)

jerry old said:


> Okay, one more time-why put someone on ignore(?) if you think they are an idiot, okay....but even idiots have some good info on occasion.
> I don't really give a damn, do as you willllllllllllllllllll
> It just seems silly to me.
> 
> Go on, put me on ignore-punishes me because you think i'm  a dipstick


Jerry old, I don’t think, nor have i ever had the thought that you are a dipstick. I havent had that thought about you or anyone one else. And I have no desire to ignore your comments, for now anyway, because you seem to usually spread good news and good cheer. But _some_ people just seem to never have anything positive or kind to say. I personally don’t care for those types.

So, as silly as you may find it, I see it as similar to an umbrella. If I don’t want my spirits dampened by their harsh words, the umbrella helps to deflect them. If they‘ve made a comment to someone else though, I always have the option to see what it was because it says that “You are ignoring comments from this member - click here to show” or something similar. If I do click it, it’s usually a reminder as to why I ignored them in the first place.

I spare myself much negativity this way and so silly or not, for me, it’s good news. You’re welcome to put me on ignore if you don’t like what I have to say but if that’s the worst thing that happens to you today is that you got my usage of the ignore button stuck in your craw, well for me, that too then is GOOD NEWS! I figured this could be a spot where we didn’t have to be negative in our thoughts or to each other. I guess that some of us just like to stand in the rain.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 24, 2021)

grahamg said:


> I agree, and therefore my inability to find said "ignore button" isn't worrying me too much, (I'd guess there must be some occasions when one might need one though, ****** harassment maybe, but "no ones ever tried this on me", so I can't be certain!!! . ).



Graham, look at the picture below. The ignore button is right after the follow one. Now you know where it is. You can see it by clicking a member’s avatar. I hope that you may never need or want to use it and if so, that’s, GOOD NEWS! I am , after all, doing what I can to disturb the comfortable and to comfort the disturbed. I think that’s my mission in life, to be kind. You also have the choice to follow whomever you might care to. Sometimes I use that button too because some people, like you, say things that inspire me. Their comments are like sunshine on a cloudy day most times or *good news* to me. 

Start conversation, if it hasn’t been disabled by them, allows you to send them a message privately which sometimes might be an option you might not know of either. I mean no harm but I do what I can to avoid feeling harmed or disturbed myself. If it’s something you don’t need, then so be it but I never was one to be critical of others just for deciding that they didn’t want to be rained on.


----------



## katlupe (Aug 24, 2021)

My good news this morning is that I awoke to another day with the living! The other good news is that I was able to get a doctor's appointment on Friday so only have to suffer through 4 more days. Very hard for me to trust the medical community but sometimes you have no choice.


----------



## Verisure (Aug 24, 2021)

katlupe said:


> My good news this morning is that I awoke to another day with the living! The other good news is that I was able to get a doctor's appointment on Friday so only have to suffer through 4 more days. *Very hard for me to trust the medical community but sometimes you have no choice.*


In your part of the world too? I always thought American doctors were really good. Over here they tell you to take two Alvedon and come back after two weeks if your problem doesn't disappear .... without even touching or looking at your ailment!


----------



## grahamg (Aug 24, 2021)

Chris P Bacon said:


> Graham, look at the picture below. The ignore button is right after the follow one. Now you know where it is. You can see it by clicking a member’s avatar. I hope that you may never need or want to use it and if so, that’s, GOOD NEWS! I am , after all, doing what I can to disturb the comfortable and to comfort the disturbed. I think that’s my mission in life, to be kind. You also have the choice to follow whomever you might care to. Sometimes I use that button too because some people, like you, say things that inspire me. Their comments are like sunshine on a cloudy day most times or *good news* to me.
> Start conversation, if it hasn’t been disabled by them, allows you to send them a message privately which sometimes might be an option you might not know of either. I mean no harm but I do what I can to avoid feeling harmed or disturbed myself. If it’s something you don’t need, then so be it but I never was one to be critical of others just for deciding that they didn’t want to be rained on.
> 
> View attachment 180180


Great, now "if I can just get someone to sexually harass me I'll know how to ignore them", (or if I like it I may encourage them, nice to have a choice hey  !)


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 24, 2021)

@grahamg Yeah, well you can use it for different things, for sure but I find it most handy just for filtering the doom and gloom that I see. It doesn't have to bu used on someone that you don't like but maybe you don't like to see mostly negative news because that's definitely not Good News and good news is what I prefer to see and read from strangers. But if I was able to show you something new, then that makes me feel nice!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 24, 2021)

katlupe said:


> My good news this morning is that I awoke to another day with the living! The other good news is that I was able to get a doctor's appointment on Friday so only have to suffer through 4 more days. Very hard for me to trust the medical community but sometimes you have no choice.


I've long considered it to be a positive thing that I've awakened every time that I've ever gone to sleep. That you have health issues that need attention and that you'll be able to get them tended to That's GOOD NEWS! Your optimistic attitude about your struggles, that's great inspiration, for me. I hope mostly pleasant things follow you throughout the day. Take care!


----------



## feywon (Aug 24, 2021)

Verisure said:


> In your part of the world too? I always thought American doctors were really good. Over here they tell you to take two Alvedon and come back after two weeks if your problem doesn't disappear .... without even touching or looking at your ailment!


It's variable---depends on locale, type of facility (hospital, teaching hospital, clinic, private medical group (most specialists in the latter) and on the individual medical professional.  Some American Docs so arrogant (ironically or maybe predictably the ones who invest the least time in keeping up with research unless it will somehow increase their earnings) i'd rather switch to some one less highly recommended that will actually listen to me, than continue to deal with them.  More than once have had good experiences at teaching hospitals.  One doc overseeing interns doing gyn examines, seemed gratified by the opportunity to say to an intern after an exchange i had with the intern:  "That's why you listen to patients, they often do know their own bodies, what is normal for them."


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 24, 2021)

jerry old said:


> Okay, one more time-why put someone on ignore(?) if you think they are an idiot, okay....but even idiots have some good info on occasion.
> I don't really give a damn, do as you willllllllllllllllllll
> It just seems silly to me.
> 
> Go on, put me on ignore-punishes me because you think i'm  a dipstick



Awww  @jerry old ,    I would never think to put you on ignore   my friend   -   even though you are a Cowboy fan!


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 24, 2021)

The good thing that happened today is my oldest grandson got a call from a Professor that taught him in college. He asked m grandson if he had the time to do some virtual teaching to a group of 30 students an hour a day. My grandson graduated from college 2 years ago with a degree in Bio-Medical engineering. He works at a hospital doing research on Lou Gehrig's disease and the Doctor there paid for his Master's Degree and now wants to pay for him to become a Doctor. He has a lot to handle but he is happy. I am so Proud and Happy for him.


----------



## Verisure (Aug 24, 2021)

feywon said:


> It's variable---depends on locale, type of facility (hospital, teaching hospital, clinic, private medical group (most specialists in the latter) and on the individual medical professional.  Some American Docs so arrogant (ironically or maybe predictably the ones who invest the least time in keeping up with research unless it will somehow increase their earnings) i'd rather switch to some one less highly recommended that will actually listen to me, than continue to deal with them.  More than once have had good experiences at teaching hospitals.  One doc overseeing interns doing gyn examines, seemed gratified by the opportunity to say to an intern after an exchange i had with the intern:  "That's why you listen to patients, they often do know their own bodies, what is normal for them."


Very interesting what you say about teaching hospitals. I generally find that older doctors (medical and dental) are best but I once had a terrible tooth that needed a root canal job and I went to an experienced dentist who failed to do the job right, not once but twice. In fact, he made it worse the second time by drilling improperly! So in excruciating torment and lots of pain-killing tablets, I went to the dentist college as an acute patient. Lord in heaven! They fixed it lickety-split and not an ounce of pain! And the price? Free!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 24, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> The good thing that happened today is my oldest grandson got a call from a Professor that taught him in college. He asked m grandson if he had the time to do some virtual teaching to a group of 30 students an hour a day. My grandson graduated from college 2 years ago with a degree in Bio-Medical engineering. He works at a hospital doing research on Lou Gehrig's disease and the Doctor there paid for his Master's Degree and now wants to pay for him to become a Doctor. He has a lot to handle but he is happy. I am so Proud and Happy for him.


Could your news be any gooder? I submit that it likely could not! And thanks for sharing with us such wonderful GOOD NEWS! Congratulations to you, your son and all of your family.


----------



## feywon (Aug 25, 2021)

Things i consider Good News:

We don't have to attend every debate/argument we're invited to.

Habits are made they CAN be broken. Easiest way involves replacing the bad ones with good, beneficial ones.

We can become aware of our own flaws and 'work' on them to improve how we move thru the world and treat others. 
*Bonus:* Doing so usually makes us feel better about ourselves.

While it is unrealistic to think one can become a say a ballerina at an advanced age, there are a great many things for which it is never "too late" including finding ways to enjoy life and be happy.


----------



## grahamg (Aug 25, 2021)

feywon said:


> Things i consider Good News:
> We don't have to attend every debate/argument we're invited to.
> Habits are made they CAN be broken. Easiest way involves replacing the bad ones with good, beneficial ones. We can become aware of our own flaws and 'work' on them to improve how we move thru the world and treat others.
> *Bonus:* Doing so usually makes us feel better about ourselves.
> While it is unrealistic to think one can become a say a ballerina at an advanced age, there are a great many things for which it is never "too late" including finding ways to enjoy life and be happy.


Ruby Wax was interviewed on BBC radio this afternoon, and making many of the same comments you've made. She's releasing a new book on mindfulness, having released many similar others over the years, including, "How to be human".
My only worry is that by the time you've thought of all the things you're supposed to think about whilst improving yourself etc., your life will be gone by, (not that I don't feel we could all do with a little improving!).


----------



## feywon (Aug 25, 2021)

grahamg said:


> Ruby Wax was interviewed on BBC radio this afternoon, and making many of the same comments you've made. She's releasing a new book on mindfulness, having released many similar others over the years, including, "How to be human".
> My only worry is that by the time you've thought of all the things you're supposed to think about whilst improving yourself etc., your life will be gone by, (not that I don't feel we could all do with a little improving!).


Not really.  Because our *just* thinking won't help us improve ourselves, we have enact behaviors motivated by our thoughts. Everyone's definition of a successful or good life varies, of course, but i think most everyone can benefit from some introspection and mindfulness.

I've had a very interesting life, at times almost too full of interesting people and events; worked such a variety of jobs that i have the same basic human respect for people who do manual labor/custodial/food service work as i do for 'Professionals', CEOs, degreed scientists; raised 3 extremely decent, ethical compassionate human beings; experienced fun, adventure and love along the way but still applied my introspection and mindfulness well enough to realize sometime in my late 50's early 60's that i'd pretty much become the kind of person i'd aspired to being when i was in my teens.
At the time, my youth,  there was emotional baggage i thought would weigh me down, keep me from my goals but somewhere along the way i unpacked them without acquiring  replacements, all the while working living and enjoying my life.


----------



## grahamg (Aug 25, 2021)

feywon said:


> Not really.  Because our *just* thinking won't help us improve ourselves, we have enact behaviors motivated by our thoughts. Everyone's definition of a successful or good life varies, of course, but i think most everyone can benefit from some introspection and mindfulness.
> 
> I've had a very interesting life, at times almost too full of interesting people and events; worked such a variety of jobs that i have the same basic human respect for people who do manual labor/custodial/food service work as i do for 'Professionals', CEOs, degreed scientists; raised 3 extremely decent, ethical compassionate human beings; experienced fun, adventure and love along the way but still applied my introspection and mindfulness well enough to realize sometime in my late 50's early 60's that i'd pretty much become the kind of person i'd aspired to being when i was in my teens.
> At the time, my youth,  there was emotional baggage i thought would weigh me down, keep me from my goals but somewhere along the way i unpacked them without acquiring  replacements, all the while working living and enjoying my life.


I liked your story, and I hope you'll forgive my saying there does seem to be parallel's with Ruby Wax's journey.


----------



## feywon (Aug 25, 2021)

grahamg said:


> I liked your story, and I hope you'll forgive my saying there does seem to be parallel's with Ruby Wax's journey.


I had no idea who Ruby Wax was till i used a search engine just now.  No doubt many people have similar stories when giving an overview synopsis of their lives, while the details are often unique to the individuals.
I'll leave it at that since this is supposed to be a good news thread.


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 25, 2021)

An Australian farmer lays grain out in the paddock in the shape of a heart to pay tribute to an aunt who died. He was unable to get to her Brisbane funeral because of border restrictions, but wanted to show his love.

*https://www.abc.net.au/news/2021-08-25/sheep-farmer-pays-tribute-to-favourite-aunt/13514028\*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 25, 2021)

My good news for today is that what I though was going to be a day filled with mostly negative experiences for me to endure, turned out to be fairly decent overall. It wasn't the best day that I've had so far this week but if it's the worst one, then I feel that I can endure and maybe even thrive, in time. And that for me is most definitely, GOOD NEWS! I hope that your day, if it wasn't all that you wished, will be brighter tomorrow. I also hope that you'll share that wonderful smile of yours with as many folks as possible. Why, you could even take a selfie to remind yourself that for just an instant, you had something to smile about when the news isn't all good news.


----------



## feywon (Aug 28, 2021)

This morning a FB friend shared a video that made me smile broadly.  i posted it on the 'What Made you Happy Today" thread. But wanted to mention here that one thing we might do besides share random Stories or videos we stumble across is share sources for 'good news. 
Steve Hartman's "On the Road" segments almost always contain 'feel good' stories.  Sometimes there's a tinge of bittersweetness to the story, but that's how life works--few events, especially involving other people are *purely* good/happy or bad/sad. And you don't have watch all the regular news on CBS to see them...just search "Steve Hartman On the Road" on YouTube and they'll pop up.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 28, 2021)

feywon said:


> This morning a FB friend shared a video that made me smile broadly.  i posted it on the 'What Made you Happy Today" thread. But wanted to mention here that one thing we might do besides share random Stories or videos we stumble across is share sources for 'good news.
> Steve Hartman's "On the Road" segments almost always contain 'feel good' stories.  Sometimes there's a tinge of bittersweetness to the story, but that's how life works--few events, especially involving other people are *purely* good/happy or bad/sad. And you don't have watch all the regular news on CBS to see them...just search "Steve Hartman On the Road" on YouTube and they'll pop up.


With a name like *Good News Network*, I think that it's refreshing to find such truth in naming a website. Have a look and see if you agree! It's not a crime to prefer good news over bad news, yet! And that's GOOD NEWS! Thanks for the inspiration, feywon!


----------



## grahamg (Aug 28, 2021)

I got reminded of this song today and the family of youngster singing together, and though we laughed at them quite a bit, what rounded people they've turned out:


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 28, 2021)

Honey Boo Boo is growing up! She now prefers to be called, Alana Thompson.

Her Name Is Not Honey Boo Boo​


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 28, 2021)

I don't know how I could have forgotten to post this. A good friend of mine who is a such a nice person and a seven time Emmy winning composer as well as a musician and singer finally got a kidney transplant last month after years of waiting. He spent a few of them doing self dialysis which was not as physically taxing as regular dialysis; that allowed him to keep gigging. He looks great and says he's ready to get back to his next music project.


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 28, 2021)

We're having an awesome weekend.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 28, 2021)

Good news, I'll be asleep soon and maybe dreaming of several of you, who knows? But the real good news is that I'll be back tomorrow with a whole new, full bucket of sunshine and my plan is to spread it all over the place. So, until we meet again, I hope that all of your news is GOOD NEWS! I bet that you hope so too! Happy trails, for now!


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 28, 2021)

Chris P Bacon said:


> Good news, I'll be asleep soon and maybe dreaming of several of you, who knows? But the real good news is that I'll be back tomorrow with a whole new, full bucket of sunshine and my plan is to spread it all over the place. So, until we meet again, I hope that all of your news is GOOD NEWS! I bet that you hope so too! Happy trails, for now!


Sweet Dreams, Crispy.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 29, 2021)

Well, it looks as if we've all made it through yet another weekend and that's GOOD NEWS!

I hope that your upcoming week is filled with interesting events and mostly pleasant ones too!

I look forward to reading whatever it is that you'll share in the new week. Keep your shiny sides up!


----------



## feywon (Aug 30, 2021)

Good News:  The internet makes it possible for even a small village like mine to keep residents informed of situations that effect them.  Last night between 7:30 and 8:30 pm our water pressure went to zilch. House is uphill from road so if pressure low for village, it's lower for us.  i'd told my daughter it had to be equipment failure or unlikely as it seemed, and 'accident of some kind involving a pumping station'.  After she got home she found the Village website, which i've bookmarked now for future reference, and the good news that crews were working to fix it, by 3:30am when Zoe-dog wanted out we had water again. The affected pumping station is on Eastern edge of town, we're on Western edge but doubt it is more than 3 miles.

Here's link to site, give it a minute to load, then scroll down to the Village instagram you should see photo of damaged building (likely offending vehicle is to left of it) and if you enlarge the phot you can see water is leaking out of building. 

This tickles the heck out of me---the internet being put to such a good use, cause i don't know about you--but i always feel better once i know the work crews are out. They might have had it done sooner but T-storms were moving thru and there was heavy rain for an hour or so from 10 to 11pm.

https://www.villageofcuba.com/


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 30, 2021)

@feywon I have a brother who works for the local electric company and outages from accidents happen to power lines often too. They do usually send notices out that you can see via phone but for many people, when their electricity is out so is their internet. But yes, I think too that things like you mention are great ways to use the internet to keep people abreast of what's going on around them. Great post, thanks for sharing and I'm happy that your water is flowing once more. 

Those who know choose H2O!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 30, 2021)

Here’s a small something that you might want to keep in mind,
especially whe you face trying days or times. Never forget,
that if you do the hokey pokey, you can turn yourself around!

And for my money’s worth, that truly is GOOD NEWS!

Goodnight Mrs Calabash, wherever you are!


----------



## Packerjohn (Aug 30, 2021)

Oh, good news for sure!  I have completed 10,000 km on my car touring Western Canada and I'm still alive.  That would be about 6,000 miles for the good people south of the border.  No accidents, no one robbed me, I never got food poisoning since I am beg on doing my own cooking on a propane camping stove.  No grizzly bears ate me up nor did I fall in a fall flowing mountain stream and drowning.  This is all good news.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 31, 2021)

Kindness can seem random but we can help it happen more often. Want ideas about how? Look here - *randomactsofkindness.org*

Clever name, isn’t it though?


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 31, 2021)

I think that it's nice that we have this little corner to read a bit of good news. Or maybe it's just happy news sometimes but happy news seems better than doom and gloom. I try to keep the bad news away from my eyes but there's just something about it that draws me in. It's a lot easier to find bad news than it is to find good news. But be that as it may, I've found a new source called *Happy News* that seems to have some good news to share. Click the link and see what you think! Hey, I made a rhyme, now that's GOOD NEWS!


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 31, 2021)

Chris P Bacon said:


> Good news for us men. I hope I'm not offending anyone but we're all adults here (supposedly so) and this article speaks of  a normal bodily function that men have or can maybe improve upon, once they have the knowledge. I'll post the link and you can decide for yourselves if you want to read the article or, if you're a man, avail yourself of the information provided. Here it is -
> 
> From Harvard University -
> Study: Ejaculation and prostate health strongly linked​(Find more at - https://www.optimistdaily.com)


They would lose the Seinfeld contest.


----------



## Verisure (Sep 1, 2021)

The bad news is that my nice bicycle was stolen yesterday while I was visiting a dying friend in a hospice. The good news is that I got back home on the city bus without a ticket and I didn't get caught.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Sep 1, 2021)

It looks as if there either wasn't much good news to be shared today or maybe people are tired of good news. Even so, I just couldn't resist sharing a little good news of my own. And that would be that I had one Ebay auction close, earlier this evening but I have a dozen more that will be closing just moments from now. So, it looks as if I made a little Do-Re-Mi today! And not so much that I need it but a few extra $$$'s is certainly GOOD NEWS to me! If today wasn't wonderful for you, that just means that you're one more closer to a day that just might be! Every day doesn't have a happy ending but every day is a new beginning. Happy trails, to you, until we meet again!


----------



## Verisure (Sep 1, 2021)

feywon said:


> Good News:  The internet makes it possible for even a small village like mine to keep residents informed of situations that effect them.  Last night between 7:30 and 8:30 pm our water pressure went to zilch. House is uphill from road so if pressure low for village, it's lower for us.  i'd told my daughter it had to be equipment failure or unlikely as it seemed, and 'accident of some kind involving a pumping station'.  After she got home she found the Village website, which i've bookmarked now for future reference, and the good news that crews were working to fix it, by 3:30am when Zoe-dog wanted out we had water again. The affected pumping station is on Eastern edge of town, we're on Western edge but doubt it is more than 3 miles.
> 
> Here's link to site, give it a minute to load, then scroll down to the Village instagram you should see photo of damaged building (likely offending vehicle is to left of it) and if you enlarge the phot you can see water is leaking out of building.
> 
> ...


My ex-father-in-law was from Cuba and I used to make deliveries there on my NAPA four-corner route.


----------



## Verisure (Sep 2, 2021)

Verisure said:


> The bad news is that my nice bicycle was stolen yesterday while I was visiting a dying friend in a hospice. The good news is that I got back home on the city bus without a ticket and I didn't get caught.


I bought a new bike today as well as a locomotive-proof chain and a padlock. I went to visit my friend again today but this time I locked up my new bike with all the paraphernalia and I parked it "inside" the hospital.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Sep 2, 2021)

Chris P Bacon said:


> I think that it's nice that we have this little corner to read a bit of good news. Or maybe it's just happy news sometimes but happy news seems better than doom and gloom. I try to keep the bad news away from my eyes but there's just something about it that draws me in. It's a lot easier to find bad news than it is to find good news. But be that as it may, I've found a new source called *Happy News* that seems to have some good news to share. Click the link and see what you think! Hey, I made a rhyme, now that's GOOD NEWS!



I recently started a thread on Random Acts of Kindness and hoping it'll get some attention and some heart-warming posts...

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/making-a-difference-post-random-acts-of-kindness.63691/


----------



## feywon (Sep 2, 2021)

Verisure said:


> My ex-father-in-law was from Cuba and I used to make deliveries there on my NAPA four-corner route.


Small world, and very small village now,  in 2010 there were fewer than 1,000 people in Cuba. Can't seem to find actual count  for 2020.  i almost worked for the 2020 census and they were SO very disorganised, poor communication skills) and the Pandemic complicated things.  Tho you would think more people would have mailed in the forms to keep strangers away. The 2019 estimate was 757 folks in Cuba proper.


----------



## Verisure (Sep 2, 2021)

feywon said:


> Small world, and very small village now,  in 2010 there were fewer than 1,000 people in Cuba. Can't seem to find actual count  for 2020.  i almost worked for the 2020 census and they were SO very disorganised, poor communication skills) and the Pandemic complicated things.  Tho you would think more people would have mailed in the forms to keep strangers away. The 2019 estimate was 757 folks in Cuba proper.


It's not a metropolis for sure.


----------



## feywon (Sep 2, 2021)

Verisure said:


> It's not a metropolis for sure.


That's why we love it here.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Sep 2, 2021)

SmoothSeas said:


> I recently started a thread on Random Acts of Kindness and hoping it'll get some attention and some heart-warming posts...
> 
> https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/making-a-difference-post-random-acts-of-kindness.63691/


@SmoothSeas Well I only just now found out that you did this but that you did it is, in my humble opinion, GOOD NEWS!
Thanks so much! I'm headed to your new thread now. I'll do my best to scrape up a little kindness. Might
Just have to dig a little deeper in the well, is all, but I'm pretty sure that kindness will always be with us.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Sep 2, 2021)

Now, if this isn't what GOOD NEWS looks like then I don't know what is!


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 2, 2021)

feywon said:


> i almost worked for the 2020 census and they were SO very disorganised, poor communication skills) and the Pandemic complicated things. Tho you would think more people would have mailed in the forms to keep strangers away.


We mailed the forms
Didn't keep them away
'They' came about a half dozen times

Yeah,* very *disorganized


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 2, 2021)

SmoothSeas said:


> I recently started a thread on Random Acts of Kindness and hoping it'll get some attention and some heart-warming posts...


I'm just enjoying the reads

Great thread
Great finds


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 2, 2021)

Chris P Bacon said:


> Only 126 more days until Christmas! Yea!




Can't wait

Actually, I can wait
The grand kiddies can't

So

Gotta git busy;



The other gig can wait;


----------



## grahamg (Sep 3, 2021)

Good news today is I got a break regarding some legal troubles I'm having, (all down to a young woman boss lawyer, whose been very straight with me!).


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 3, 2021)

I've been praying for a friend of mine who is blind to find different, more affordable housing. Her prospects looked grim but now are looking up. I saw an application for new city housing on FB, let her know, connected with her daughter via email and they submitted her application.She may just get into a new place by December or January since she was called for an in person interview for the "first step" in the process. Please send out your prayers or positive energy that she'll get in.

Although there has been plenty of flooding and even tornadoes throughout the tri-state area, we were untouched in my neighborhood.

So far this year my portfolio is 23% higher than my goal for what my projections were and my goal for the end of 2021. Of course a market crash would change that....but should still leave me at my goal amount, at the very least.


----------



## Shero (Sep 3, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Can't wait
> 
> Actually, I can wait
> The grand kiddies can't
> ...



I knew it! First the snow covered cabin in the woods, the beard, then the pretty room where the deer pass by when you are having breakfast. I was waiting to see where you hide the sleigh


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 3, 2021)

Shero said:


> I was waiting to see where you hide the sleigh


Note to self: A sleigh! Git...a....sleigh!!
......and reindeer...what a novel thought!


----------



## Verisure (Sep 3, 2021)

grahamg said:


> Good news today is I got a break regarding some legal troubles I'm having, (all down to a young woman boss lawyer, whose been very straight with me!).


I daren't ask for the details.


----------



## grahamg (Sep 3, 2021)

Verisure said:


> I daren't ask for the details.


No, don't ask, (it would bore the pants off you believe me!).


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Sep 4, 2021)

Would they put it as a song title if it wasn’t true? I didn’t think so either and that’s GOOD NEWS!


----------



## Shero (Sep 4, 2021)

My husband and his new Aussie mate went fishing yesterday and caught some nice fish which I am now going to prepare for baking. Lunch will be a little late but worth waiting for!


----------



## CAKCy (Sep 4, 2021)

Shero said:


> My husband and his new Aussie mate went fishing yesterday and caught some nice fish which I am now going to prepare for baking. Lunch will be a little late but worth waiting for!



I... beg to differ!


----------



## Shero (Sep 4, 2021)

CAKCy said:


> I... beg to differ!


 
You are jealous but are invited to try my Psari Plaki now in the oven  which I learnt to cook on a visit to Symi. It is simple to cook and if interested, Google is your friend


----------



## CAKCy (Sep 4, 2021)

Shero said:


> You are jealous but are invited to try my Psari Plaki now in the oven  which I learnt to cook on a visit to Symi. It is simple to cook and if interested, Google is your friend



You just want to torture me! I wonder how you knew how hungry I was.....


----------



## feywon (Sep 7, 2021)

It may come too late for those of us already over 70--but this research into treating Oesteoarthritis with nasal cells could sure help a lot of people:

https://www.goodnewsnetwork.org/cur...m_medium=weekly_mailout&utm_source=07-09-2021


----------



## katlupe (Sep 10, 2021)

My good news is...........actually, I have two this morning. One is that I am finally interviewing a woman to be my aide. I have been searching since March! 

The other good news is Colorscape 2021 is being set up in the 4 parks just across the street from me as I write this. It starts tomorrow. Colorscape is a outside festival about art with artists selling their products in tents all over the parks. It also has entertainment in the forum of live music, all day and all kinds. Plus jugglers and puppet shows. Art lessons that are outside and many focused on children and they are all free. There will be food vendors with carts of all kinds of stuff (but my opinion of those is that they are too expensive). It is a yearly thing but of course, last year it was skipped.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 10, 2021)

First the not so good news. My Fitbit watch just up and quit working last night. Nothing, pttz. But since this is the good news thread, when I got up this morning, it was working fine.


----------



## feywon (Sep 21, 2021)

Moved from one of those  "Good News: (specific piece of it) Threads.  Why must people do that?  Use a title that makes finding the one for various 'good news' more difficult???
________________

i would love to meet the Waldron parents. They raised some terrific kids as evidenced by this classic Best Man Speech with a younger brother making jokes at his older brother's expense. It is particularly touching and awesome (to me at least) because the Best man is on the Autism Spectrum. Yet in the process of the typical chiding of groom in best man's speech it's clear he's made a positive mark on his peers and community. Of course, we are now learning that there are many Boomers and Gen Xers who are undiagnosed, but on the spectrum (but that topic deserves own thread sometime, somewhere on the SF), which means that certain parenting styles can allow those on 'high end' of spectrum to at least function in society--hold jobs, have friends even marry.


----------



## feywon (Oct 25, 2021)

Even if plastics were banned  tomorrow, there are still tons of it out there. So this was a bit of good news:

Philippine recyclers turn plastic into shelters (msn.com)


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 25, 2021)

feywon said:


> Even if plastics were banned  tomorrow, there are still tons of it out there. So this was a bit of good news:
> 
> Philippine recyclers turn plastic into shelters (msn.com)



kudos to the PI for being proactive. 

the half-life of plastic waste is mind numbing.

I read only recently about a species of fungi that can accelerate the break down of plastic waste.  now I'm wishing that I'd bookmarked the article for further research.


----------



## feywon (Oct 25, 2021)

SmoothSeas said:


> kudos to the PI for being proactive.
> 
> the half-life of plastic waste is mind numbing.
> 
> I read only recently about a species of fungi that can accelerate the break down plastic waste.  now I'm wishing that I'd bookmarked the article for further research.


Have heard about that.
Don't know if this is the one, but figure Smithsonian fairly reliable and might be a good starting point.

This “Mutant Enzyme” Breaks Down Plastic | Smart News | Smithsonian Magazine


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 25, 2021)

feywon said:


> Have heard about that.
> Don't know if this is the one, but figure Smithsonian fairly reliable and might be a good starting point.
> 
> This “Mutant Enzyme” Breaks Down Plastic | Smart News | Smithsonian Magazine



I'd trust the Smithsonian as a reliable so source, but if I'm remembering right, it wasn't a strain of bacteria, it was a species of fungi.  an accompanying image depicted what looked like toadstools.

anyway, our global society desperately NEEDS to get woke NOW and not in the dim and distant future...


----------



## feywon (Nov 19, 2021)

Now here's a story of not just kindness-helping attitude, but good thinking--a group of Sikh men unwound their turbans and tied them together to rescue two hikers in in a Canadian Park.

https://www.goodnewsnetwork.org/sik...m_medium=weekly_mailout&utm_source=16-11-2021


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jan 10, 2022)

I didn't know where to post this but it seemed appropriate to share and I chose here because it felt touching to me. And that's good news!   

Triplets celebrate 80th birthday!







*Found on Facebook*


----------



## grahamg (Jan 10, 2022)

SmoothSeas said:


> I'd trust the Smithsonian as a reliable so source, but if I'm remembering right, it wasn't a strain of bacteria, it was a species of fungi.  an accompanying image depicted what looked like toadstools.
> anyway, our global society desperately NEEDS to get woke NOW and not in the dim and distant future...


Quote:
"anyway, our global society desperately NEEDS to get woke NOW and not in the dim and distant future.."

I'd suggest nothing could be further from the truth, but there we are, differences of opinion like ours is permitted right now aren't they, (ho knows in the "Woke future" if you and others get their way?)!


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 10, 2022)

Chris P Bacon said:


> I didn't know where to post this but it seemed appropriate to share and I chose here because it felt touching to me. And that's good news!
> 
> Triplets celebrate 80th birthday!
> 
> ...


Amazing!  And they look great!

I have triplet nieces, living in Kyle, Texas.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 10, 2022)

feywon said:


> Even if plastics were banned  tomorrow, there are still tons of it out there. So this was a bit of good news:
> 
> Philippine recyclers turn plastic into shelters (msn.com)


Hi, fey...

There's been a recent discovery; Marine biologists have discovered several marine bacterium that are able to eat ocean plastics! They are now trying to ascertain if these bacterium are new species, or are known bacterium that have evolved to survive in and actually benefit from "the new plastic ocean environment". 

In any case, they are going to see about putting them to good use.


----------



## grahamg (Jan 10, 2022)

grahamg said:


> Good news today is I got a break regarding some legal troubles I'm having, (all down to a young woman boss lawyer, whose been very straight with me!).


Update on "young woman boss lawyer", and I'm afraid its not good news at all, I'm afraid I credited her with personality characteristics that have proven unfounded, (at least to an extent)!
However, as this is a " good news" thread, just prior to Christmas I found another firm of lawyers, seemingly willing to act for me, and so far all is good, with both the two "guys" I've met, (one "guy" a vivacious young woman, though "taken", before anyone jumps to any unnecessary conclusions!   ).

(Btw it still seems odd to me to use the word " guys" as I've done above, but I'm told it is de rigueur by the "woke crowd" nowadays, and everyone loves it!!)


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 10, 2022)

My last blood work (in November 2021) came back much better than the results in May. My A1C is substantially lower than a few years ago and even than in May. My cholesterol levels are back within normal range. My kidney function has not been compromised by my diabetes. Also, my granddaughter is due to move into her dorm this week. She's in the beautiful new dorm at Stockton U in Atlantic City. It's right at the Atlantic ocean. She was able to get the type of room she wanted. We're expecting she'll get a full scholarship again this semester.
@Pecos 
Stockton dancers on the boardwalk right outside of campus buildings.


Wide view of the campus.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 11, 2022)

I forgot to mention, my eye exam last week was a good one. I had my bi-annual visual field test. My visual field has remained the same for several years. Although I have some blindness at the bottom of both eyes, when my both eyes are open it is not noticeable. The pictures of the backs my eyes show no damage from diabetes and my eye pressures (glaucoma) are good. My specialist and I are both happy about these things. @Pecos


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 13, 2022)

Here's an uplifting little story about a man who adopted a tiny turtle born with an exposed heart.


----------



## oldpop (Jan 13, 2022)

I woke up and I was still breathing.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 13, 2022)

Another day of life.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 13, 2022)

Lord I need as much good news as I can get!  Today when I called my granddaughter to wish her a happy birthday, she told me she made the Dean's List Although it made me extremely happy, I'm (we're) not surprised because she's always been an over achiever, despite dealing with OCD and depression. She's been a straight A student since grade school and has won several academic awards. At age 14 she was chosen to be a representative for our town at the National Junior Leadership Conference in Washington, DC. She has also been Lt. Commander of her award winning JROTC battalion since she was 16. @Pecos @feywon


----------



## grahamg (Jan 14, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Lord I need as much good news as I can get!  Today when I called my granddaughter to wish her a happy birthday, she told me she made the Dean's List Although it made me extremely happy, I'm (we're) not surprised because she's always been an over achiever, despite dealing with OCD and depression. She's been a straight A student since grade school and has won several academic awards. At age 14 she was chosen to be a representative for our town at the National Junior Leadership Conference in Washington, DC. She has also been Lt. Commander of her award winning JROTC battalion since she was 16. @Pecos @feywon


Well done to your daughter, overcoming the odds!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 26, 2022)

What with the world’s current situation and some of the attitudes expressed on here seeming more sour than a gallon of milk with a Use by date of January 01 2022, a little GOOD NEWS seemed like it might be nice! A breath of fresh air, if you will! Here’s my contribution to that end.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 26, 2022)

grahamg said:


> Well done to your daughter, overcoming the odds!


Thank you Graham!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 28, 2022)

Good news - the sun will come out tomorrow!​


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2022)

*Iceland To Hang Up  Harpoons For Good, Issuing No More Whaling Permits*​
*



*
Whales off the coast of Iceland will be left alone by the end of next year, after the nation’s Fisheries Minister announced a cancellation of all new permits for commercial whaling.


The country had already banned international whaling crews in their waters, but now, once the current permits expire in 2023, the practice will end, for good.


Still, only one whale was hunted last year, as there is little economic demand for it in the ‘land of fire and ice’.



In fact, a 2018 Gallup poll found that 84% of Icelanders had never eaten whale meat.


For ten years, the International Fund for Animal Welfare has been campaigning to persuade Icelanders that whales are worth more alive than dead.

New economic feasibility studies find that whales would generate more tourism revenue from being seen—on whale-watching tours—than from being eaten, and the campaign generated 175K signatures, the largest signature campaign in the nation’s history.


Transcend Media Service reports that hundreds of thousands of whale-watchers visited the northern European nation in 2019 to observe both the minke whales—the world’s smallest baleen whale—and fin whales, the world’s second largest species.


Whale sightings are bound to become more lively in coming years, now that average annual catches will drop to zero, from around 83 caught yearly from 2003-2019.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 19, 2022)

Today is the first day of the rest of your life. If your life isn’t all that you hoped it might be, up to now, you have the full rest of it to try to make it what you hoped it would be. You have that power. Good news that is!

But in other good news, today is the last day of winter, for those of us whose today is yet March 19th. Some parts of our world ended winter yesterday and so Spring has begun already for them.

I saw this n a newsletter that I’m subscribed to. I didn’t have any lofty goals for the past winter and it seems that the writers of the newsletter didn’t either. But they shared their thoughts and I thought they were funny and light enough to share. That they made me smile is good enough news, for me. Here they are.


*Good morning.* Today is the last day of winter, and we completely whiffed on our winter bucket list:


Lost only three pairs of gloves, short of our target of five
Never once read anything by a fire
Failed to bring a snowman to life and learn about friendship with him
Here's to a more productive spring.

—_Neal Freyman, Matty Merritt_

Our lives may not be the party we had hoped for but
while we’re here, we still have time to learn to dance.


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 19, 2022)

Chris P Bacon said:


> But in other good news, today is the last day of winter, for those of us whose today is yet March 19th. Some parts of our world ended winter yesterday and so Spring has begun already for them
> 
> Good morning. Today is the last day of winter, and we completely whiffed on our winter bucket list:


Spring is always welcome, but just in case you missed it this happened on the Autumn equinox.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 19, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> Spring is always welcome, but just in case you missed it this happened on the Autumn equinox.


If only I had known sooner! I'm in Ecuador and so today is the last day of fall here. I haven't heard of any events like that one but I'm in the mountains. Near the coast though, there just might be some swimming going on. There's a couple of rivers here but I'm sure the water is much too cold for swimming. Thanks for sharing that with me! It's good to see that I'm not alone in looking for or sharing good news.


----------

